# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Biologisch

## valerie437

Hallo!

Ik onderzoek voor mijn bachelorscriptie de karakters van mensen die biologische producten kopen. Graag zou ik aan u willen vragen om mijn enquête in te vullen, het duurt zon 3 minuten. Alvast bedankt!

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=284204

----------


## christel1

"t is omdat je dezelfde naam hebt als mijn dochter dat ik de enquète ingevuld heb.... 
Groetjes

----------


## Mehlika

Ingevuld omdat biologisch mijn interesse heeft  :Big Grin:

----------


## Conciencia

Ingevuld omdat bewust kiezen voor voeding voor mij centraal staat.

----------


## michaeljee

Leuke verrassing over deze kortere vorm. Kunt u ons vertellen wat het is je praat / schrijft over?
Heeft alle info. over deze kortere vorm al eerder gepost (en ik net gemist)?

----------

